# Stereo Cuts out



## darkday13 (Dec 12, 2009)

1989 Toyota Camry LE v6

Ok hears the problem a few days ago my stereo starts to cut out, it like someone messing with the volume turning it all the way down. It happends with FM radio and the tape player in it.

Its the stock stereo that came with it

Any ideas whats going on?

PS wont be on tell tomorrow morning (PST)


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

darkday13 said:


> 1989 Toyota Camry LE v6
> 
> Ok hears the problem a few days ago my stereo starts to cut out, it like someone messing with the volume turning it all the way down. It happends with FM radio and the tape player in it.
> 
> ...


 Check the fuse box I have seen where the "FUSE SITS" for the radio will expand and the fuse will float in the making contact and losing contact too. I used a pick, and bent the contacts back so they squeeze the fuse while it is in place. Also check the wiring to make sure you have a proper ground, the radio may have been removed before and they spliced the connections together leaving lose butt splices in its wake.


----------

